

Releasing Windows 8 - August 1, 2012 - Empro
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/08/01/releasing-windows-8-august-1-2012.aspx

======
Avitas
I think the announcement is well-worded. I hold the writers and editors of
this press release in high regard.

The message however, is typical of the hyperbole, ultra-positive
marketspeak/corporatespeak that one expects for such things.

Here is my list of short phrases and words that I think they clearly want to
hammer home:

important milestone; proud; exciting; new; incredibly collaborative; new PC
experience; new world of scenarios; preserving an [...] investment; breadth of
participation; most widely and deeply used; 16 million PCs actively
participated; openness; unique perspective; deeply committed; transparency;
promised refinements; meeting the needs; reached our [...] milestone; real
world experiences; improve support; “fast and fluid”; thousands of new
features; exciting innovations; rapidly expand; opportunity for developers;
deliver innovative (and profitable) apps; unique;

I'm sure I missed a few hum-dingers that would be in your summary list.

With a few replacements of numeric values, dates and product-specific wording,
this press release would be usable by many software development and software-
related businesses.

~~~
archon
It's a press release, of course it's rendered in market-speak. At least the
writer got to the point quickly and presented the meat of the announcement in
the first paragraph, instead of burying it in the middle of a wall of text as
he could have done.

------
Legion
What on earth is the purpose of the "August 1, 2012" date in the title, other
than to be confusing?

EDIT: And I mean the title of the blog post itself. I understand that the link
here is just echoing the post's title.

~~~
politician
It's the RTM date; the code is "off to the presses". In this day and age of
continuous updates and Go Live licenses, RTM doesn't mean much anymore for the
end-user. So, yes, I guess you could say that it's confusing, but it's a big
milestone for the teams involved.

~~~
Mythbusters
What is more relevant to the hackers here is that the marketplace is accepting
apps now.

[http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-store-in-windows-8-rtm-
no...](http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-store-in-windows-8-rtm-now-open-for-
paid-app-submissions)

~~~
Ralz
It doesn't look like individual developers can sign up yet, I am getting this
error "You need to register as a company account, or have a registration code,
to continue. Learn more"

------
brlewis
Anyone have the text? All I see is: Server Error in '/' Application. And a
.NET error page.

~~~
pizza
Body:

Today marks an important milestone in the Windows 8 project. The Windows 8
team is proud to share with you that a short while ago we started releasing
Windows 8 to PC OEM and manufacturing partners. This means our next milestone
will be the availability of exciting new models of PCs loaded with Windows 8
and online availability of Windows 8 on October 26, 2012.

Back when we first demonstrated Windows 8 in May 2011, we described it as
“reimagining Windows, from the chipset to the experience,” and that is what
Windows 8 (and Windows RT) represents for both Microsoft and partners. The
collective work: from the silicon, to the user experience, to new apps, has
been an incredibly collaborative effort. Together we are bringing to customers
a new PC experience that readies Windows PCs for a new world of scenarios and
experiences, while also preserving an industry-wide 25-year investment in
Windows software.

We continue to be sincerely humbled by the breadth of participation in our
pre-release testing. The previews of Windows 8 (Developer, Consumer, Release)
have been the most widely and deeply used test releases of any product we have
ever done. Over 16 million PCs actively participated in these programs,
including approximately 7 million on the Release Preview that started 8 weeks
ago. The depth and breadth of testing validate the readiness of Windows 8 for
the market.

The openness of the previews presents a unique perspective on product
development, and we’re deeply committed to the transparency of the preview
process. No product used by so many people in so many different ways is
developed “out in the open” like Windows 8 has been. This blog, the forums,
and the preview releases form an important part of the development process.
Major changes have been made at each milestone and as we promised, the final
release (build 9200, for those tracking) contains many promised refinements.
We are humbled by the responsibility of meeting the needs of such a diverse
set of customers and enthused by the deep level of participation in the pre-
release process.

While we have reached our RTM milestone, no software project is ever really
“done.” We will continue to monitor and act on your real world experiences
with Windows 8—we’ve used the preview process to test out our servicing and we
have every intent of doing a great job on this next important phase of the
product. Hardware partners will continue to provide new devices and improve
support for existing devices. PC makers no doubt have quite a bit in store for
all of us as they begin to show off PCs specifically designed for Windows 8.

With improvements in fundamentals, enhanced storage and connectivity, newly
architected subsystems, the “fast and fluid” user experience, and the WinRT
platform (to name a few), Windows 8 has literally thousands of new features.
We did a record number of blogs posts (and videos) and did not even come close
to covering the full breadth of Windows 8. There’s much left to learn about
and discover in the product.

Some of the most exciting innovations with Windows 8 are yet to come—the
innovations from developers building apps on the new WinRT platform. Today,
the Store is open for business and we’ll rapidly expand to over 200 markets
around the world. The opportunity for developers around the world to deliver
innovative (and profitable) apps is unique with Windows 8. We’re excited to
see the work developers will be bringing to Windows 8. We’ll also have a
chance to talk more about the Windows 8 platform at the next BUILD conference
recently announced.

We know there are lots of questions about how to get Windows 8 and when, and
of course more questions to come about exploring and using the full set of
thousands of Windows 8 features. Our Windows Team Blog today has posted a lot
of new information and gathered up some important details that we hope will
answer your questions. Please check our blog and stay in touch on the in-
market developments of Windows 8 there.

On behalf of the Windows 8 engineering team, we want to thank you very much
for your contributions throughout development and your contributions yet to
come to Windows 8. THANK YOU!

Next stop, October 26, 2012 and General Availability!

\--The Windows 8 team

------
freehunter
Is this build on Technet yet?

------
indiecore
It doesn't release today it releases on October 26, 2012.

------
Toshio
You would think there would be some comments on that blog article page for
such an important announcement, but there are zero comments. I wonder why.

